# Still Hungry?



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

We're still feeding Sieger raw, and he is doing really well for the most part. Still doing the elimination diet thing as he still scratches more than normal, but much less than originally- anyway...

We know he's pretty food motivated, as far as training/treats goes, but ever since we switched him to raw, he eats like he is starving all the time. Kibble never interested him much, but the raw- huge difference.

I am watching his weight, and he looks healthy, though not fat, and right now I've got it to 5% of his current weight for food, split into 3 meals. He's going to be 18 weeks (4.5 mo.) on Thursday (15th) and weighs @ 42 lbs.

So I guess my question is- how do you tell if they are still hungry? If his weight is good, and he "looks" good _(tapers at waist, can feel the ribs with light pressure, easily feel backbone when I run hand down his back)_ and his poohs are good, is that telling me he is getting enough food?

With kibble he would always walk away when he was done, food left or not. With raw, he tries to literally lick the stainless steel off the bowl and then search for more! I don't want to overfeed, but I also don't want to be missing something and not feeding him enough.

Thanks very much for any insight


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: kait If his weight is good, and he "looks" good _(tapers at waist, can feel the ribs with light pressure, easily feel backbone when I run hand down his back)_ and his poohs are good, is that telling me he is getting enough food?


Yep, but it's so yummy he just wants more more more









When Dante gets a raw meal he licks the bowl too!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark was the same way, still is.

I totally believe that feeding raw increases their food drive.

It sounds like he just really enjoys his meals, which you should be excited about, I know I am (I am sure you are too)!

It sounds like he is getting enough from what you described and I wouldn't worry if he isn't loosing weight or have any other signs of being malnurished.

Sounds like you are doing a great job and have one very happy puppy at meal time!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would bump up the amount if your pup feels too thin. I have to do this w/ Karlo now and then. 
He will eat forever if he could, and cleans the other dogs bowls after they eat. 
Last night, I gave him an extra (small) leg 1/4, I thought he
felt a bit too thin. And he was active all weekend(making up for the rainy week!)
I think a good balance of RMB's, OM, MM & adding fresh green tripe is very important. 
We went to the pumpkin patch and everyone(family members) 
seemed to comment on his structure, I know he is not underweight, but people are not use to seeing dogs 
that aren't obese.
In this pic, he does look thin! But he is over 70# and only 7 months.








This one he looks different, lighting on the sable makes a difference.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Do NOT go by how they act!







My Cocker once got into a box of defrosting chicken necks and ate about 5 pounds worth. He normally gets 5 OUNCES per meal. That evening he had the nerve to be upset that I didn't give him dinner!!

Go by their weight, how they look and feel.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The Gang That evening he had the nerve to be upset that I didn't give him dinner!!


----------



## kaitrinn7 (Aug 14, 2009)

> Quote: That evening he had the nerve to be upset that I didn't give him dinner!!


Lol!!! 

Thanks everyone for posting, your comments help alot! I will keep doing what I am doing then and when he looks at me like "Gee Mom, I'm STARVING here, you're depriving me" I will just ignore it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Or you could take out the tasty treats if he is still hungry and do some training... 

He will focus on the food, you get to do some training, he gets fed... win win situation..


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangDo NOT go by how they act!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

